# Sunday's Show and Tell.....8/31/14...Labor Day



## jd56 (Aug 31, 2014)

Well here it is....officially the end of summer....Bummer!!
Daggum this summer went by too fast. 
Happy Labor Day everyone!
Hope everyone gets a chance to dust off their favorite bike and get on a trail for a ride this holiday weekend.

So let's see what classics or relics you folks have found from this past week. ....whether it be bike related or not. ...please include pictures and a story of the find. ....we do love pictures! !

Finally found a replacement set of rims for my project Roadmaster Luxury Liner.  Our member Goldengreek found them for me and was kind enough to go get them. Included was replacement spokes and nipples. 
Thanks George. 






It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 31, 2014)

I swiped this off the Pittsburgh CL last April and its been sitting at a friends house out there till this past weekend when my parents picked it up.  I'm going to pick it up when I visit for Trexlertown.  It was found in a barn this guy was about to tear down and he decided to save it because he thought it might be worth something...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 31, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> I swiped this off the Pittsburgh CL last April and its been sitting at a friends house out there till this past weekend when my parents picked it up.  I'm going to pick it up when I visit for Trexlertown.  It was found in a barn this guy was about to tear down and he decided to save it because he thought it might be worth something...




Ummm....yeah, it might be worth a lil something. Nice find Chris!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2014)

I've always liked that color combo and the surfboard guard is one of the coolest ever. Congrats on the score. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 31, 2014)

*Streamline deco pedals*

Original persons models. Look right at home on the rollfast. Rob.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 31, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> I swiped this off the Pittsburgh CL last April and its been sitting at a friends house out there till this past weekend when my parents picked it up.  I'm going to pick it up when I visit for Trexlertown.  It was found in a barn this guy was about to tear down and he decided to save it because he thought it might be worth something...




Excellent Elgin !!
I only got these SUPER rusty wall hangers ..(no wheels/seats) I got other stuff last week,but its nothing TOO exciting..INCLUDING a orange Schwinn 5 speed Fastback,and middleweight :eek:


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 31, 2014)

bikesnbuses said:


> Excellent Elgin !!
> I only got these SUPER rusty wall hangers ..(no wheels/seats) I got other stuff last week,but its nothing TOO exciting..INCLUDING a orange Schwinn 5 speed Fastback,and middleweight :eek:




Whoa, lets see some more of those wall hangers! Did they find you?


----------



## jd56 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have not been a real big fan of peaked fenders but these are bada$$ looking!!
The color combo is awesome. 
Been sitting out of your reach since April???? 
I'd be going nuts.trying to figure out how to get this home.
Very Nice indeed!





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 31, 2014)

jd56 said:


> Been sitting out of your reach since April????
> I'd be going nuts.trying to figure out how to get this home.
> Very Nice indeed!




I have plenty of patience, fueled by the fact that I have nowhere to put it.


----------



## mike j (Aug 31, 2014)

Picked up these great pedals from Bikehoarder this week. Now you have some more room for that bike Chris. Putting together this 38 Colson that I picked up at Howe Caverns swap from dfa242, a couple of more parts to go. Thanks again Dean.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 31, 2014)

Another bada$$ lookin ride.
Dean always has nice looking bikes. He packs his bikes well too.






It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Greg M (Aug 31, 2014)

Picked up this nice bar set



I'm starting to wonder if I've got a bar ware addiction...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 31, 2014)

Greg M said:


> Picked up this nice bar set
> View attachment 166938
> I'm starting to wonder if I've got a bar ware addiction...
> View attachment 166939



I have fake ice cubes from the 50s that have all sorts of crap inside them. .. fly cig butt bee Bobby pin ect


----------



## Greg M (Aug 31, 2014)

Now, that's a way to tell your drinks apart... "Mine's the one with the cigarette butt in it"


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 31, 2014)

purchased this from a cabe member. It'll be a little while before Im back in the states to ride it though.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Aug 31, 2014)

I picked up this "Schwinn" off Craig's list. I was looking for parts that might work on my little Elgin. No dice. I haven't really figured out how to date a Snyder frame but I grabbed it anyway for about what I spent on lunch. The Gillette tires kind of made me hopeful. I tried a kinder gentler acid bath and  it sort of worked. Not

i just about have this sorted out though.  It was welded to another bike when I picked it up. I think I really like it. I like the crusty ones though 


It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## JKT (Aug 31, 2014)

*Indian bicycle*

I bought this bike this week. this is the only photo I have right now. the seller got it from the original owner. the seller didn't know the maker ( no head badge ) and just wanted to get rid of it. I noticed the Indian chain ring and quickly made a deal !! it will be shipped out on Tuesday and I will post more photos when it arrives !!


----------



## petritl (Aug 31, 2014)

The girls and I jumped in the 62 Chrysler and met my parents at the Thresherman ' s reunion. I found a couple of novelties in the flea market area.

Made in Japan headlight, looks to be new.




Stencil maker,  the letters look to be 3/4 of an inch. I thought this would be a nice to have if I ever wanted to put together an olive drab military issue bike.


----------



## bikiba (Sep 1, 2014)

petritl said:


> Stencil maker,  the letters look to be 3/4 of an inch. I thought this would be a nice to have if I ever wanted to put together an olive drab military issue bi




How does that stencilmaker work? Super cool

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikiba (Sep 1, 2014)

Just a bunch of eBay stuff... With the two little kids and a preggie wife I don't get to leave their sight for more than 5 seconds... 

That is my 6th or 7th rollfast badge. 
The speedo will be installed on one of the rfs
The hubs are just for fun. Just going to experiment and see how they work..clean em up...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Picked up one more it's a three day weekend so it is still Sunday for me. Not sure these tires belong here but she looks pretty complete. One of the links in the chain is cracked or Kate would already be test riding it. 


It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 1, 2014)

well, in a controversial move I've sold a few of the more rare and expensive of my bikes and have picked these two which I expect to be great riders. Robert Riley and his wife came down and rode with us on a ride delivering the super cool Hawthorne, while I rode the Huffman I recently picked up from Brian aka Krautwaggen. after a first ride chain adjustment issue on the Huffman, they both did very well!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 1, 2014)

*Roadmaster The Wedge*

I'm not really a muscle bike guy so this one will probably move a long. A pretty cool, original, complete bike though. I  believe this dates to about '70/71. The serial # is L454244. V/r Shawn


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 1, 2014)

*Walk-in at bike shop*

This bike was bought from the owners son and was purchased a few blocks from my shop.
  Deluxe model.
  Red is repainted.










                            Then a $10 purchase ....................


----------



## spoker (Sep 1, 2014)

*purple haze*

does it count as fresh finds if you forgot you had em? should be a couple of good flips


----------



## jkent (Sep 1, 2014)

No bikes but I have bought a few toys.







I also bought this Doctors Buggy.







I bought the Doctors buggy at a garage sale. I was just out and about  and seen it as I passed by and had to turn around. 
Got a heck of a deal on it.


----------



## jkent (Sep 1, 2014)

This is a project I have been working on for the past few weeks.
It's a train station bench from the early 1900's 
It made from quarter sawn white oak. I gave $10 for it.









This is where I am at with it right now. 
I have got it repaired where one of the end arm and leg had fallen off and the seats where roached.
And I have it 95% sanded down.
I had to special order the veneer for the seats. I just got the veneer in and started working on the seats tonight.
I am hoping to have it completed with in the next week.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2014)

I love that doctor's buggy! Next time you come to Ga bring it with you and drop it in the yard. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Sep 2, 2014)

Friday was cruise-in night and I brought my '65 Silver Jet. I opened the back of dad's SUV (still a PITA to get the bike in there but it beats my Taurus any day!) and I displayed my original Huffman dealer catalogs from '63 and '66, my 1958 Alpha I Ballistic Missle model rocket from Scientific, a vintage "Sputnik style" Christmas ornament, a 45 record of the Moon Landing (with sleeve and paperwork), and a coloring sheet of the astronauts from a Jerry's Restaurant.

I would have gladly ridden the chrome-dressed and fin-ladden classic but I realized that I forgot to put something critical back on that relegated it to "trailer queen status"....the chain! I borrowed it for the Silver Rat to take to MLC and forgot to put it back on! Bummer! But on the bright side, attendance was great and I could look around at the other vehicles. There were tons of kids around so the missing chain probably prevented a few "accidents" from happening.

Meanwhile, I worked on motor mounts and putting in new powers teering hoses in one of my cars and went for an early morning workout yesterday. Dad wanted to go on a bike ride on his new Giant (praise and glory be!) and so I took my Specialized for a spin.

My friends called me up Sunday night and asked me if I could help with an old bike they found at a barn sale. After talked with them on the phone and going through everything...I determined it was a Murray bicycle originally equipped with a tank and light, likely built for Sears. So I came over last night and went over it. Painted a very faded yellow but otherwise solid, they thought the bike was originally blue because of the blue paint under the yellow (they thought itwas white, but I determined it was severely faded).

I saw the luggage rack and and chaingaurd and quipped, "This bike will either be red or chrome. Get me a 1/2" socket and a pair of vise grip, I'm taking the fork out!" The bike was originally red and I decoded the VIN number for them...they picked up...for $15...NO...$10...a measly $10...a 1962 SEARS FLIGHTLINER!!!

It needs restored but it is very complete. It needs the tank, two Murray "Rocketship" reflectors, and the correct seat and pedals. It's very solid and the chrome will clean up to mint condition. the thing still had a dead mint Sears Allstate tire on the front!!! They knew I wanted to buy it, and I knew that they knew that I wanted to buy it...but I have enough projects and it would sit for at least a year before I could get to it. I'd hate let it decay...so I had to pass. I told them they would want to come here to get this fixed up right, so hopefully they'll post it soon.


----------



## petritl (Sep 2, 2014)

bikiba said:


> How does that stencilmaker work? Super cool
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2




I was wrong, the characters are 1/2".
There is a horizontal carriage in the front that holds the card stock. The wheel on top is turned to select a desired character as indicated on the dial. The lever is pulled and the character is punched in the card stock.


----------



## petritl (Sep 2, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I love that doctor's buggy! Next time you come to Ga bring it with you and drop it in the yard. V/r Shawn




Shawn,
The estate that had the 27 Elgin I purchased a couple of weeks ago has one of these doctors buggy in the garage.
I don't know if it is good or bad price but they were asking $200.
If you're interested I can go speak with the seller.


----------



## bikiba (Sep 2, 2014)

petritl said:


> I was wrong, the characters are 1/2".
> There is a horizontal carriage in the front that holds the card stock. The wheel on top is turned to select a desired character as indicated on the dial. The lever is pulled and the character is punched in the card stock.




really cool. would love to see what you make with it


----------



## merlin278 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Flea Market Find*







Not sure which Murray this is. It's missing the chain guard, and the pedals and grips have been changed.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 2, 2014)

1901 Columbia model 72 track bike. Missing seat post but came with orig seat rear rim hub has been replaced. Found in a abandon garage in southern oregon. Also some prewar fenders shelby airflow frame seat projects and a weird bmx frame.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2014)

Picked up a couple pieces this week...

Nice Rocket Ray for my girl's Evans/Colson




Can never have enough nice frontloaders




Super nice Corbin 2spd rear hub. Gonna go nicely on my ~1907 Napoleon










Thank you Mr.Columbia!


----------



## Ryanflathead45 (Sep 6, 2014)

*The rest of my barn find...*

I got a total of 6 bike over Labor Day weekend.  Three were Schwinn's and I posted pictures of them in the Schwinn section.  I brought these three home too.  A green Columbia SpeedLiner, Unknown Sears 24" girls bike, and a Western Flyer.  If anyone has in information on these please let me know.  I have not had much luck with the research I've done so far.
Ryan


----------



## petritl (Sep 7, 2014)

I spent some time lubricating and adjusting the stencil machine today. It appears to be working well.


----------

